# Promethazine Kick My Butt



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

so i have been sick as f*ck lately and have been puking for like a week straight. my lame doctor has been on vacation the whole week of vomiting and left a message on the answering machine to go to the hospital in an emergency. well the other day i threw up and must have torn a muscle but i had extremely peircing pains in my left breast. i couldn't even take a deep breath so i panic thinking im having a heart attack. i know my family has had real heart attacks and they were vomiting too so i got scared. 

my mom drove me to the hospital and i calmly went in and explained all that was going on and that i have been sick for like 2 weeks with no doc to go to and after x-rays and test ran said it wasn't heart related and gave me a prescription to promethazine 25 mg for vomithing.

they gave me one at the hospital along with heart burn pills and told me the promethazine would make me sleepy. it took a long time to kick in but when it did OMG! 

i was extremely sedated it was something like xanax or something. i just sat in my chair not wanting to get up and just surfed the internet for hours. i googled my meds and it came up with a story about promethazine on erowid vaults! some guy crushed up like 4 pills and was so waisted he was seeing visuals and had slur speech. 

i im not about to take more then 1 pill but it does say on the bottle i can take every 6 hours as needed for puking. but the one pill kick my ass so bad im not going to take anymore. its almost like a couchlock buzz but without the giggles. 

i have took vicodin and other pain killers that didnt even do anything too me (of course i only take 1 not several) but this 1 nausia pill kicked my butt. has anyone heard of this med or been prescribed it? 

the side effects were i almost walked into a truck moving towards me because i was like a zombie. also the next day i was still fucked up from it. i havent took one since. im going to save them for a good day when i want a buzz again.

i never been on opium but i would say its very sedating effect like it (from what i read) any replys would be cool thanks for reading


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 21, 2009)

guest420 said:


> i im not about to take more then 1 pill but it does say on the bottle i can take every 6 hours as needed for puking. but the one pill kick my ass so bad im not going to take anymore. its almost like a couchlock buzz but without the giggles.
> 
> i have took vicodin and other pain killers that didnt even do anything too me (of course i only take 1 not several) but this 1 nausia pill kicked my butt. has anyone heard of this med or been prescribed it?


I got my wisdom teeth pulled last week and the next day I was puking everywhere. I called the oral surgeon to get a different antibiotic, because I didn't think the pain meds were making me throw up, since i had taken those exact meds before. She didn't want to give me a different antibiotic, instead she said she was going to give me Promethazine 25mg which would settle my stomach down and allow me to keep taking my current meds. 

I chewed the Promethazine up so it would release faster (cuz I wanted to stop throwing up every hour). It didn't kick my ass like you were describing, but I was certainly feeling good. At first I didn't really know what was going on, I was feeling good, relaxed, a little sleepy, then I realized it was the Promethazine, so I figured it was working and I ate some food, and 4 Percocet and then I was really feeling nice. Didn't throw up any more either.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha cool story, it prob kicked my ass because im a skinny person and i dont abuse meds so i have a very low tolerance. i havent even smoked MJ for about 1/2 a year so it was quit a lil trip for me  thanks for the reply


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 21, 2009)

guest420 said:


> haha cool story, it prob kicked my ass because im a skinny person and i dont abuse meds so i have a very low tolerance. i havent even smoked MJ for about 1/2 a year so it was quit a lil trip for me  thanks for the reply


Well I'm not a big guy either, but I do munch pills on occasion, Benzos now and then, PK's, and I have a script for Ambien which is some wild shit. Never tried Promethazine though before I got the script. I don't even think I could find it around here if I wanted to. 

Promethazine, Codeine, DXM is a popular combo, the syrup, haha, and if you think a 25mg Promethazine pill kicked your ass that would probably put you on a new level for sure.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 21, 2009)

DXM and Opiates together is NG.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 21, 2009)

DXM should never be taken while on medications such as MAOIs and SSRIs, this may interact with DXM to cause serotonin syndrome. This condition, although rarely fatal, is not terribly pleasant. Some of the symptoms of serotonin syndrome include muscle rigidity, confusion, diarrhea, incoordination, low-grade fever, sweating, muscle tremor, mania, agitation, exaggerated reflexes, and nausea. Some drugs to avoid taking while on DXM are:

&#8226; *phentermine*, *fenfluramine*, *phen-fen* (diet drugs)

&#8226; *fluoxetine* (*Prozac®*, an SSRI), *tricyclics* and *lithium* (antidepressants)

&#8226; terfenadine (*Seldane*TM - prescription antihistamine), & possibly other non-drowsy antihistamines, such as *Claritin*TM and *Hisminal*TM (these can cause heart irregularities)

&#8226; antidepressants *Desyrel* (trazodone) & *Serzone* (nefazodone) (Possible liver damage)

&#8226; some SSRIs such as bupropion (*Wellbutrin*TM) can give a prolonged (3+ day) hangover.

&#8226; also, *cigarette* smoke might be considered an MAOI, which may increase unwanted side-effects (not in my opinion)

&#8226; *MDMA* (extacy), while it isn't a MAOI, it should be avoided with DXM (possible heart problems)

&#8226; *opiates* and *cocaine* can cause a fatal overdose when mixed with DXM.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

nuggetgrower said:


> Well I'm not a big guy either, but I do munch pills on occasion, Benzos now and then, PK's, and I have a script for Ambien which is some wild shit. Never tried Promethazine though before I got the script. I don't even think I could find it around here if I wanted to.
> 
> Promethazine, Codeine, DXM is a popular combo, the syrup, haha, and if you think a 25mg Promethazine pill kicked your ass that would probably put you on a new level for sure.


 haha i think ill stick to smoking grass once in a while and maybe take a promethazine down the road if im bored


----------



## Spoony Da Dro Man (Aug 21, 2009)

I waana sip some lean


----------



## guest420 (Aug 21, 2009)

thehairyllama i just noticed your post # 666 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaah evil !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 22, 2009)

Spoony Da Dro Man said:


> I waana sip some lean


ha yes sir, that makes two of us.

and for light reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_drank


----------



## guest420 (Aug 22, 2009)

ok i just googled lean syrup and i must say that rap music if freaking terrible. its not even music. they dont play any instruments and most of the time you cant understand shit and they are degrading to women and sing about murder and shit. 

second the people that started this all overdosed on their own shit if you read u will find that out. why would u want to do something that could kill you? 

if rap music told you to jump off a cliff would you? 

RIP dime bag darrell (a real musician that didnt die over overdose but was shot on stage)


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 23, 2009)

guest420 said:


> ok i just googled lean syrup and i must say that rap music if freaking terrible. its not even music. they dont play any instruments and most of the time you cant understand shit and they are degrading to women and sing about murder and shit.
> 
> Ha not your taste in music, most of it isn't my taste either.
> 
> ...



Happy lean sippin everyone!


----------



## guest420 (Aug 23, 2009)

ya deff not my taste. i have been to 7 ozzfest since 2000 and have seen pantera (dime bag) before he died. best show ever! and i went to mayhem fest this year because there wasnt an ozzfest this year. ozzy is working on some new stuff. i have also seen the lead singer of drowning pool before he died also. i think they have a new singer now. i have youtube vids of the concert but if you just search "ozzfest" you will find plenty of vids on it. 

i will take one of these pills again sometime though and get my lean on that way


----------



## guest420 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just read on google that the dj screw drop out of highschool LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what a roll model


----------



## guest420 (Aug 25, 2009)

im still feeling sick as fuck and vomiting so i just took another 25mg pill


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

guest420 said:


> ok i just googled lean syrup and i must say that rap music if freaking terrible. its not even music. they dont play any instruments and most of the time you cant understand shit and they are degrading to women and sing about murder and shit.
> 
> second the people that started this all overdosed on their own shit if you read u will find that out. why would u want to do something that could kill you?
> 
> ...


 rap is the most listened 2 music since the 90s
rap has beaten rock by far with new rappers coming out every 6 seconds lol

i love rap prolly cuz a loud bass sounds sooo god wen ur stoned

i was once prescribed promethazine/codien syrup

painful cough and vomiting was the cause

i would take a shot glass of that shit and vegitate

this shit is like if you could take weed and lsd mix it 2gether into a purple drinkable liquid

though this drink has killed quite a few rappers
RIP.
Pimp C

it is still the strongest trip ive had


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

guest420 said:


> i just read on google that the dj screw drop out of highschool LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what a roll model


 have some respect hes dead


----------



## guest420 (Aug 25, 2009)

its been an hour and im feeling really good. im not as bad as the first time but still really relaxed.


----------



## guest420 (Aug 25, 2009)

the reason there is a rapper every 6 sec is because the real muscians are writting music on there guitars while the rest who are starting are learning to play

rap is terrible


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 25, 2009)

guest420 said:


> the reason there is a rapper every 6 sec is because the real muscians are writting music on there guitars while the rest who are starting are learning to play
> 
> rap is terrible


 no auto tune is terrible..


----------



## BrosephStalin (Nov 27, 2011)

I just smoked spice and gonja mixed together and the promethazine feels real nice. 


No bullshit on spice, it's just a comment.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

Get some Sprite & Jolly Ranchers & Lean to the Left.. or Right.. whichever you prefer. w/ Codine would be best but I guess that'll do.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 21, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Get some Sprite & Jolly Ranchers & Lean to the Left.. or Right.. whichever you prefer. w/ Codine would be best but I guess that'll do.


preferably to the left


----------

